# Fluval Edge Aquarium QUESTIONS



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

what do you guys think about this aquarium for bettas?

Dose the aquarium come with a heater ?




here is the aquarium http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzOJjmXjeH8
not mine just a video i found on youtube

there is a airspace at the top


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Personally, I don't like this aquarium for bettas. 
Bettas need to breath from the surface and it's very confusing for them to swim to what they think it's the surface and not be able to breath... your fish might panic. 
If you would keep a few centimeters of space between the top glass and the edge of water so your fish could have a full surface of air, it would be ok but it will negate the purpose of the design. 
I don't know if there's a heater, I don't see space for a "hidden" one. You could always buy a submersible and hide it under the gravel or decorations.


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

vilmarisv said:


> Personally, I don't like this aquarium for bettas.
> Bettas need to breath from the surface and it's very confusing for them to swim to what they think it's the surface and not be able to breath... your fish might panic.
> If you would keep a few centimeters of space between the top glass and the edge of water so your fish could have a full surface of air, it would be ok but it will negate the purpose of the design.
> I don't know if there's a heater, I don't see space for a "hidden" one. You could always buy a submersible and hide it under the gravel or decorations.


yea thats what i will do buy a heater that i can put all in the water

i have read comments about it and people said betta fish are really intelligent fish and they will figure it out also read comments ppl saying there beta learned the first day were to go up for oxygen


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

heard the filter runs to fast and it affects the betta but thats not problem to slow it down


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I have read that it is the biggest pain to clean. The hole in the top is impossible to get into, and if algae grows on the side, good luck getting to it. It is also really difficult to catch fish, or remove dead ones. It is a neat idea, but somewhat poorly executed, at least for the price of the tank.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

I personally don't think its a good idea..Bettas may be intelligent, but the filter is located at the only opening in the top, and the water flow coming from there could be too much for them and couldn't get to the surface. The filter is built-in too, I believe, so I don't think theres a way to slow it down. Its fine for other fish, just not bettas because of their need for air.


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

i saw on forums ppl saying that they slowed down the filter u can always just not run the filter keep it off right


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

yeah but then it kinda defeats the point and beauty of the aquarium lol. Why spend the money on something like that, when you can create an equally beautiful aquarium for half the price?


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

BeautifulBetta said:


> yeah but then it kinda defeats the point and beauty of the aquarium lol. Why spend the money on something like that, when you can create an equally beautiful aquarium for half the price?


at my store its cheep as hell 99$


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Bah, for the inconvenience of having to adjust everything, and cleaning is a pain, I just read, I don't think its worth it. I'd rather just go get a plain 'ol 10 gallon and make it pretty lol


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

BeautifulBetta said:


> Bah, for the inconvenience of having to adjust everything, and cleaning is a pain, I just read, I don't think its worth it. I'd rather just go get a plain 'ol 10 gallon and make it pretty lol


maybe your right iuno saw lots of ppl be successful with this tank with bettas in it on youtube 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfafuVKDQ-A


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

also got a question about cycling the tank, how long do i have to run the tank before putting my little guy in?


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Cycling and simply running the tank are two different things. Cycling is a process of setting up a bacteria cycle that breaks down waste. You need a test kit (preferably the API Liquid Test Kit) in order to monitor this cycle when you first are trying to set it up. Cycling can take anywhere from 2 weeks to 3+ months! You never do a 100% change on a cycled tank.


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

The edge is a goregous tank. But it does pose some problems. For a betta, you NEED to keep the water level down. They can't breathe otherwise. And you can't keep any other fish in there, unlike that video. It is too small for other fish tankmates. You could only get a snail or shrimp. It does pose cleaning challenges. But honestly, it's not that bad. I bought this tank for my dad for xmas last year and you do get the hang of it. 
Personally, I feel that taking the water level down in this tank kind of takes away from some of the beauty of it. But it's up to you.


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

i bought it 99$ cant go wrong lolol i went to the mall with a pet store was 99$ then i went to a place were they only sell fish and fish accessories and the tank was 170$ loll i bought the one for 99$ im just gonna keep the water level little bit down no big problem also probably wont run the filter either ill just do water changes often


----------



## heathbar (Oct 27, 2011)

I have this tank and I really like it. I do keep the water level up in mine and my betta is fine. He knows exactly where to go to get air. If you're not comfortable with doing that or your betta frequently tries to breath over the glass area then you can just lower the water level a little. It does take away from the 3D view but it's still a beautiful tank either way. 

My edge only has my betta, one assassin snail and some hitchhiker pond snails in it. It's also planted so I don't vacuum the gravel. Water changes are a little annoying since you need to use a small cup to scoop the water out, it's not that hard though. I also have the mini fluval heater in mine, it has a thermostat that is automatically set up 78F, mine rarely turns on though since my house is usually at 78F already. I also replaced the stock halogen lights with MR11 LED's. The newer model of the Edge comes with an LED bar but most stores aren't carrying these ones yet.


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

heathbar said:


> I have this tank and I really like it. I do keep the water level up in mine and my betta is fine. He knows exactly where to go to get air. If you're not comfortable with doing that or your betta frequently tries to breath over the glass area then you can just lower the water level a little. It does take away from the 3D view but it's still a beautiful tank either way.
> 
> My edge only has my betta, one assassin snail and some hitchhiker pond snails in it. It's also planted so I don't vacuum the gravel. Water changes are a little annoying since you need to use a small cup to scoop the water out, it's not that hard though. I also have the mini fluval heater in mine, it has a thermostat that is automatically set up 78F, mine rarely turns on though since my house is usually at 78F already. I also replaced the stock halogen lights with MR11 LED's. The newer model of the Edge comes with an LED bar but most stores aren't carrying these ones yet.


do u have ur filter running ?


----------

